
With Gaza in Financial Crisis, Fears That ‘an Explosion’s Coming‘ - ramzyo
https://nytimes.com/2018/02/11/world/middleeast/israel-gaza-hamas-palestinian-authority-abbas.html
======
ramzyo
To whomever flagged this when I posted it earlier, kindly explain your
reasoning.

~~~
grzm
If you think something has been flagged in error, I think the most effective
thing to do is contact the mods via the Contact link in the footer. They're
quite responsive, and can "unflag" a post if they think it's appropriate.

~~~
ramzyo
Many thanks for sharing this process.

~~~
grzm
No problem. I often see people post comments like "Why was this flagged?" but
they rarely include anything why they think it's a good fit for HN. With the
guidelines† in mind, may I ask why you think this submission is a good fit for
HN?

†
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
anigbrowl
I'm intensely interested in the quantitative signifiers of political crises,
which I think this article captures well.

~~~
grzm
Certainly. I think it's an interesting article as well. I _am_ specifically
interested in the feedback of the person who submitted it, however.

~~~
ramzyo
Sure, user anigbrowl captured my sentiments exactly.

